# Dog and Chicken Videos



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here we are enjoying a nice fall morning in the yard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl3Tfvv74wk&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&spfreload=10

Here is a bit of the chickens and the dogs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUKbyGK6e-A&index=2&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&spfreload=10


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So cute!! I love love them! The girls seem to be perfectly fine with the dogs around them. I love their coop! Have you had to clean or out yet? I'm Just curious how that goes. It seems like it might be a tad difficult.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cleaning is not bad at all. There is a tray that pulls out that is the floor of the coop. I haven't had to do a major clean out on that part yet though. I do change out the shavings in the nest boxes about once a week. They still all cram themselves into one nest box to sleep. I don't think that can go on much longer though. They are getting too big to all fit together like that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of other videos mostly of the chickens, but with some little appearances by Lily.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsJIletBME4&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&index=2&spfreload=10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BAqtCaUzic&index=3&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&spfreload=10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OujeMSncPoQ&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&index=4&spfreload=10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBw03n5qCOI&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ&index=1&spfreload=10


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some videos from this afternoon, mostly of chickens, but with a brief appearance by Lily. It was freakishly warm here today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9OVj_7JUt0&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKUI8La7mA&list=UUvg0UyN051LpJ436IDB8KNQ


----------

